# Japanese knives



## gigi027 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys! So I just joined this site and was looking for some opinions on chef knives. I'm looking to purchase a new knife but there are so many great options I'm torn! I know I want an 8" Japanese knife and have tried out some great options but I don't want too spend too much either.
I work in a banquet kitchen in garde manger so I'm constantly cutting harder fruits and vegetables. Right now I am using a 5series Henkel pro and I hate it. I used to have an 8" Mac Pro and it wasn't too bad but was looking for something a little bit better. 

Here are some of the knives I've been lookin at but am open to other opinions: 
Ohishi sakon Damascus 
misono santoku
Shun classic 
And I also saw the miyabi morimoto 600s but I haven't seen many reviews on it nor do I know much about this knife 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

get a tojiro dp 210mm gyuto knife and a tojiro dp 120mm petty knife on amazon! together with an adequate sharpening stone (king 1000/6000 combo will work great and can be found on amazon as well) will run you probably $150ish if you're in America + shipping. these knives are vg-10, same as shun. they are very thin and take a very good edge. they are very good value for the money and work great in a professional environment. you should not steel them though, only use the sharpening stone 6000 if they need a touch up and do a 1000 then the 6000 if they're really dull.  You won't regret the purchase. the petty should be a little more adequate for garde work.


----------



## gigi027 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks so much, I will definitely look into the tojiro. How would you compare this knife to the misono santoku?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Tojiro is a nice blade and less money than the Mac but you might not think it an improvement, same for the 600.  The Shun a step down.  All I know of the Ohishi is it is in SKD 11 steel, which holds an edge well but is difficult to get sharp.

Aside from Benuser's query having to do with steel type, I take it you are looking for something thinner on edge than the Mac, with about the same profile.

For less money than the Ohishi you can have the Geshin Kagero.  Beautiful F+F and the SRS-15 PM steel is all around superior to most other stainless.

Rick


----------



## gigi027 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes exactly! I liked the Mac, except when having to cut through thicker peels or harder objects.
The Ohishi was just wonderful when I was trying to out but I can see what you mean about the sharpening , and that is one of my main concerns. I want something that is not going to dull down so fast and sharpen easy. 
This is the first time I've heard of the tojiro. great price and seems to still have a good quality, I will just have to find a store I can actually hold it and see how it feels. 
Have you tried the Geshin Kagero? So many options!!! 
Very surprised you thought the shun was a step down btw!!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Shun's run pretty thick behind the edge, they have too much belly and their heat treat is unreliable, that is why I consider it a step down from the others.

I have a Kagero Petty, I'd like to have a 240 suji from them but they don't make one.  The process for manufacturing the blades requires expensive tooling so selection is currently limited to only the most widely used items.

Rick


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Rick has a profound opinion that is based on his experience. I can't validate that and know of many others who can't either. 

Shun is a fine product. No, I don't get anything from them or anyone else for saying that. Use your own judgement.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

i think vg 10 > aus 8 (according to a pretty good source at kkf this is what mac uses, not takefu vg2 like bdl thought)... mac does a great treatment of aus8 and i actually think most of their geometry is prettty flawless. good mass produced knife. tojiro has some wonky fit and finish issues but they have been some of the better performers I have owned except the 210 petty... garbage knife. they do take quite a keen edge though, and really with less trouble than the macs (which are already breezy compared to a fujiwara).

I have a co op student at work who claims to have seen a shun chefs knife literally "fall to pieces" during normal use... granted it's normal "student" use so... grains of salt. I think they are way overpriced for the money and if i wanted a wa handled knife I'd actually get a real one, that I can get a custom handle made for.

the richmond artifex gt 210 is a good knife too fujiwara kanefusa made aus8 steel. burrs that never end but once you abrade them you've got a nice little cutter with a good upgraded handle. been playing with one for mincing and dicing en masse at work.

also been playing with a kagayaki carbonext knife at work, these seem great have yet to see any reactivity issues (whereas my mac has a few rust spots on it ~8 months in) after a few hard days work. this knife is really sharp if it is even 50 percent as keen as a carbon blade... I'm impressed. Factory edge was sticking into the poly cutting board left and right. really impressive value for the money on these knives and the 240 is a beautiful 50mm from heel to spine. You won't likely find one to handle but seriously... do yourself a favour and skip the stainless knives. my 210 was pretty thin behind the edge. good retention too.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The semi-stainless blades like the Carbonext have all been great performers.  In the past the factory edge as well as F+F of the Carbonext had not been the greatest, nice to here that may have changed.  And at $112 including shipping from JCK it is half the price of the Kikuichi TKC (also semi-stainless), or the Kagero for that matter, making it I think especially attractive for pro-kitchen use.

Rick


----------



## lasagnaburrito (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello all!

I made a similar post looking for a sushi knife, and just reading the replies here shows me how everyone has their own opinion with these knives, and that there are so many choices to finding the right one!

It also seems the carbon knives are the way to go, judging from the stainless comments in this thread.

Gigi, what knife are you looking to go with, or still deciding?

Thanks all.


----------



## gigi027 (Jun 9, 2015)

Your very right! There are so many factors when choosing the right knife for you! 
I am going to check some out on Thursday, 
Trying to get my hands on a Kagero or tojiro so I can see the difference! Before these I was looking into the misono ux-10 but I heard it was not so good for leftys so that kind of took that one out of the mix!
I'm down to two tho so hopefully I can find something Thursday! 

You guys have been amazingly helpful and very informative!lets see what I find Thursday! Fingers crossed


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Check out the close out section at CKTG you can score a good deal there now and then. http://www.chefknivestogo.com/closeouts.html


----------

